# Is GBAtemp.net your homepage?



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

I have GBAtemp.net Bookmarked + Homepage

and cheats.gbatemp.net bookmarked


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 9, 2008)

Nope, it's Google XD

But I have GBAtemp and cheats as main bookmarks (in boomark toolbar)


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 9, 2008)

Ya think the fact that I'm a mod means I should, but I don't. GBATemp is the first button on my Bookmarks Toolbar though, which is the next best thing.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 9, 2008)

nope, mine's good ol GOOOOOOOOOGLE lol


----------



## fischju (Jul 9, 2008)

No, Opera Speed Dial


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 9, 2008)

It's on my igoogle page, but not my main homepage.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

I'll change it a little to include igoogle etc.


----------



## Gore (Jul 9, 2008)

Travian server 4 is homepage.
GBATemp is pretty high up in Bookmark toolbar though.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 9, 2008)

I keep google as my homepage for a quick load into something I use at a moments notice. Infact, I don't bookmark anything outside of keyword searches. I prefer to use the keyboard for as much as I can so I stick with good ol' F6 and then any suggested sites as I type.


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 9, 2008)

My home is the the "Fast Dial" extension... But it has GBATemp+Cheats set. I used to have them bookmarked and homepage though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2008)

http://opensourceds.net is mah hom payj but sense i uz fiarfox i hardlee evar c mah hom payj.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> http://opensourceds.net is mah hom payj but sense i uz fiarfox i hardlee evar c mah hom payj.


eh?

Engrish Prease


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 9, 2008)

Am I the only person who has GBAtemp in a bookmark toolbar?!?!


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who has GBAtemp in a bookmark toolbar?!?!


I added the option a little late, technically it should be at least 2


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no i hahv teh R-es-es feed en mah tulbaar


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 9, 2008)

I have both in my Bookmarks Toolbar but was considering a homepage swap.


----------



## KDH (Jul 9, 2008)

GBAtemp yes as homepage and a bookmark, cheats no.

I may remove them when I make a custom web portal for my homepage though.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 9, 2008)

Neither Homepage nor Bookmarked, same goes for the cheats.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I noticed that in your sig a few seconds after I posted that reply


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes homepage and bookmarked.  Even though I don't look around, whenever I open up FF, it says I visited, so whatever.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW!   You're poll absolutely does not have options that I can pick to describe how I use GBAtemp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GBAtemp is a link on my homepage.

I go to GBAtemp, then I go to the cheats by direct thread access.   I know exactly where the latest cheats are at all times.  I'm one of the people responsible for its existence after all.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 9, 2008)

Google is my homepage however I usually don't open my browser to my homepage.
With Weby (launchy-plugin) I can go to gbatemp straight away, which I do all the time.

So its kind of like its my homepage.

As for cheats.gbatemp.net, I have an SCDS1 so its kind of pointless to me anyway.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2008)

I have both sites bookmarked


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 9, 2008)

I use blank page as homepage.

I bookmarked the Cheat database thread ( not the download page) to see the changelog first.


----------



## Minox (Jul 9, 2008)

Since this is the site I visit the most, then isn't it obvious that I have it as my homepage?

And no, I haven't bookmarked cheats.gbatemp.net.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 9, 2008)

It's not my homepage (Google is)

But I have it and various other GBAtemp links in my Bookmarks toolbar!


----------



## lukereeve (Jul 9, 2008)

My homepage and the first button on my bookmarks toolbar.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 9, 2008)

Both are bookmarkes in the bookmarks toolbar.
Google is my homepage.


----------



## Westside (Jul 9, 2008)

My homepage is a pornsite which I can't mention here... but I have GBAtemp bookmarked.


----------



## LordMelkor (Jul 9, 2008)

Rominator downloads cheats from cheats.gbatemp.net for me... if that counts?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 9, 2008)

I finally recently put this up as a bookmark (toolbar too!), but I don't have the cheats even viewed once, since I use a slot-2 device..


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> WOW!   You're poll absolutely does not have options that I can pick to describe how I use GBAtemp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, that's in no way a book mark ~


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't like to set it as my homepage, because doing that can potentially ruin where view new posts starts from. I don't wanna lose 7 pages of new stuff because I didn't check it immediately.

about:blank FTW


----------



## science (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is how I do. iGoogle as my homepage, with a bookmars tool bar that I click in order of stuff thats on there. GBAtemp is my third site on my toolbar, but it gets clicked first (I usually skip the first two, they are torrent sites)


----------



## JPH (Jul 9, 2008)

Ja, of course it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But not Cheats.GBAtemp.net - I'm not a filthy cheater (I only cheat in games once I've beat them first!).


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ja, of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only are you a cheater, but your a liar too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I've got GBAtemp bookmarked in the toolbar, it's first.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Ja, of course it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but you're a narin fan, surely you must use them ~


----------



## da_head (Jul 9, 2008)

i have it in my firefox toolbar. it would be way to nerdy to have it as a my homepage lol


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> i have it in my firefox toolbar. it would be way to nerdy to have it as a my homepage lol


I don't think it's nerdy at all, something like the WoW forums or Runescape would be nerdy :s


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 9, 2008)

Yep, it's my homepage, and check out my live bookmarks too!






The second one along, the 'F', is the forums RSS feed.

When I'm bored and have nothing to do I flick through these and find something interesting, if I'm not already on here of course


----------



## science (Jul 9, 2008)

Staff area???


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 9, 2008)

My homepage is "FireFox Start". Gbatemp is just a bookmark.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 9, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Staff area???


The magical place of mystery ~


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 9, 2008)

i have it in my bookmarks toolbar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




but the cheat database, no .. i can get to it from GBAtemp after all
i haz Googlez 0n mai hoeme paij


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

I never even thought to make GBAtemp my homepage actually, I'm using a family so nothing about this pc is customized now, but I just click mozilla, and within 12-15 seconds, I type in GBATemp.net, in the search bar and am logged on to the site when I want it.

I have only just began to use the cheat database. I didn't bookmark it, but it was a doozy to navigate to the last time I wanted it, but theres several hundred pages bookmarked so its always easier to just navigate to a page than bookmark it.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 12, 2008)

bookmarked but not my home page
hmm.. maybe that would be a good idea never thought of that


----------



## Sephi (Jul 12, 2008)

10 people don't know what cheats.gbatemp.net is, that's really surprising


----------



## The Worst (Jul 14, 2008)

so i made gbatemp.net my homepage, the problem is: Whenever i open up my firefox i have something that i specifically want to do, but i never get around to it or just forget b/c something on here catches my eye and i lose track of time


----------



## arctic_flame (Jul 16, 2008)

Seriously, If it's quicker to manually type "gbatemp" and press  

If you need a bookmark to remember where GBAtemp is, you suck.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have either bookmarked or set as the homepage but I will bookmark it now considering how many times I've been visiting GBAtemp these past few days.


----------



## pasc (Jul 16, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> so i made gbatemp.net my homepage, the problem is: Whenever i open up my firefox i have something that i specifically want to do, but i never get around to it or just forget b/c something on here catches my eye and i lose track of time



Thats just how awesome it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyways, I didn't know about cheat.gbatemp.net, cause I manily don't use cheats except if really necessary.

I have Gbatemp in the Menue you get when you open a new tab, at first place, and in my Opera Wii one at first place too.

Feel honored gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

EDIT: Just wanted to add this: I can't live without gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, everytime I start my browser, something tells me "click on gbatemp !", and whats the bad about this you ask ? Well, if I wanna use Gbatemp, and it is offline, I keep clicking the gbatemp link, just because I hate it being off.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jul 16, 2008)

I bookmarked this and set it as my homepage after I stopped hanging around the GFAQs boards so much. I knew cheats.gbatemp.net existed, but I don't use it because my flashcart doesn't support cheats.


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 16, 2008)

Bookmarked and homepage'd


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 13, 2008)

I sort-of have my own homepage on my site that has links to GBAtemp, my emails and my websites/admin.
It even has an Iframe thingy with google in!
For cheats, I just go into the compilation every now and then and read whats happening, post to complain about noobs.
And then click the link in mine or narins sig.


----------



## Seven (Aug 22, 2008)

Opera speed dial.

I've got GBATemp RSS feeded, so I don't really visit the front page.
I use CycloEdit to update cheats, so there's no need to go around to the cheats directory.


----------



## Fat D (Aug 22, 2008)

GBATemp is bookmarked, cheat list is memorized, but not bookmarked.


----------



## xJonny (Aug 22, 2008)

Portal and Narin's Cheat DB is bookmarked.


----------



## moozxy (Aug 22, 2008)

Google is my homepage but I have firefox on "show my windows and tabs from last time" which includes gbatemp so it kinda is my homepage.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Firefox google is homepage, GBATemps not bookmarked because its at the top of my Most Visited, and my bookmarks are long enough (probably around 3 pages now)


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 22, 2008)

First Question: Neither Homepage nor Bookmarked
Second Question: No


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 22, 2008)

I have it as one of the pages in speed dial.
Does that count?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 23, 2008)

Not bookmarked or homepage. I can remember the address easily so I don't need to bookmark it unless its a topic.


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 23, 2008)

Not homepaged nor bookmarked, but rest assured, I visit this page frequently.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 23, 2008)

no the testing area is my home page.


----------



## wohoo (Aug 23, 2008)

Homepage and bookmarked of course. 

But the cheat section is something I will leave unexplored since i hate to cheat.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 23, 2008)

I only bookmark things I can't remember, like tutorial pages. To go to gbatemp, I just type in "g" and its the first result in the address bar thingy.


----------



## Prime (Aug 23, 2008)

lol GBAtemp.net isn't my homepage, Google is.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

No it,s not my homepage, nor is it bookmarked. I only bookmarked my router and Hotspot Shield's page, which isn't an actual webpage but a virtual address on my comp. I don't keep bookmarks or histories because god forbid my mom stumbling across the sickening blood-drenched crap I look at or the fandom I am part of. My homepage is Google.


----------



## elfsander (Aug 26, 2008)

I miss the "It's on my Opera's Spead Dail"-option.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 26, 2008)

Neither. I don't even have a computer.


----------



## Osaka (Aug 26, 2008)

www.ilovemeow.com is my homepage. its always fun to open firefox and see some random cute kitty doing something weird =o=;


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 26, 2008)

I never turn my computer off during the week (hybernation mode) and I always do a system recovery during the weekends... 
so GBAtemp is always on the taskbar


----------



## 4zndude345 (Aug 30, 2008)

blah bookmarks nut homepage


----------



## alltooamorous (Aug 30, 2008)

I set my browser to open up with the tabs I had when I closed it. So.. I don't even know what my homepage is.


----------



## qlum (Sep 25, 2008)

I have it in a startup makro with some other sites


----------



## Banger (Sep 25, 2008)

Not bookmakred nor homepage, but it is usally open on 3 computers and 4 browsers.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope, not bookmarked either >.>.

My homepage is Yahoo!  I love reading about the latest "news" they post ha..


----------



## goodboy735 (Nov 5, 2008)

It's my homepage but not bookmarked. before it was my homepage all i had to do was type in "g" and hit enter in google chrome


----------



## Raika (Nov 5, 2008)

Heck yeah!! It's my homepage and it's also bookmarked.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 GBAtemp ROCKS!!


----------



## Galacta (Nov 5, 2008)

Bookmarked but not my homepage. The Apple Startpage is my Homepage


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ I'm so proud of myself..

Bookmarked and Homepaged, and the cheat database is bookmarked.







 True fan!


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 6, 2008)

Both bookmarked and linked in my toolbar in firefox. Love this place!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 6, 2008)

My homepage is google as it loads very quickly.

I don't bookmark the site because I prefer to type the URL myself.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 6, 2008)

Nope


----------

